# NIssan Bluebird



## Colin C (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi and good day all,
I have got an old Nissan Bluebird 2.0 GSXi 1990 with 44k on it and when it rains heavy a lot of water collects on the passenger side foot well was wondering if anyone else had the same problem and fixed it.
Thanks Colin


----------

